# Ford 2n with finish mower



## robh083 (Mar 30, 2018)

So I bought a little 2n tractor. 
It came with a finish mower. The other day I attached the finish mower 2 test it out. I hooked it up just like I remember doing when I was a teenager. And I started mowing. I had the throttle all the way open. It broke the yolk for the finish mower right at the U joint connecting to the mower. Then I read on the mower itself that it says not to operate higher than 540 RPMs. But I've been told that I should be able to operate that finish mower with that tractor wide open. Is this true, or do I need to position the throttle lower in order to achieve 540 RPMs? Also what is the maximum RPMs of a Ford 2N wide open? Layman's terms please. I don't know all of the PTO lingo and stuff. Thanks for your help

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum robh083! Most of these implements are designed to run at 540 rpm's. If you run it too slow, the cut may not look very good, but if you run your tractor wide open, you are bound to bust something. Full throttle will put you over 800 rpm at the PTO! To achieve an approximate 540 at the PTO, without a tach, I understand that 2/3 to 3/4 throttle will put you in the ball park. Mow in first gear to get a better cut.


----------

